

Sept. 13, 1833: Imported Ice Chills, Thrills India - bcl
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/09/0913calcutta-ice-ship/

======
GiraffeNecktie
There was plenty of ice in Himalayan glaciers but, even though it was much
closer than the United States, there would have been no reasonable way of
getting it down from the mountains.

